# African Beans



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

After a lot of searching, I have managed to find a source of Zimbabwean coffee. I have just bought a 908g bag of Zimbabwean beans and also a 908g bag of Malawian beans both from Coffee Direct (http://www.coffee-direct.co.uk/). No information is provided about grower, origin etc. so I am just going ti have to take pot luck on these being any good - but at least I can compare them to Vumba Coffee roasted by Lyn Rogers in the Eastern Highlands of Zimbabwe. The Malawian ones were just to get a comparison.

Has anyone tried these beans and more importantly, what are people's view on Coffee Direct?

Thanks, David


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> what are people's view on Coffee Direct?


I've never used them, but they are charging obscene prices for what appears to be low quality commodity coffee.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

They have a function to sell their coffee by "strength" ... That was enough to put me off, there are plenty of good roasters that know about coffee and don't market themselves to the supermarket coffee crowd to choose from ... So I can't see me ever using them.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks chaps! I will see how the coffee tastes ... my problem is that finding a source of Zimbabwean beans is very hard - mainly due to the decimation of coffee growing by the political situation in the country. The little coffee that is grown seems to be mainly consumed in Southern Africa with South Africa being a major market.

Until I get my own pipeline of Vumba coffee from Mutare organised, I have little choice but to buy from whoever has it. Richard at Coffee Compass is sending me a sample of some green Zimbabwe Pezuru AA Plus. But he says it is probably last crop as its slightly faded!

David


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Zimbabwe isn't exactly renowned for its coffee production. As you've said, the coffee production has been decimated. Which means there won't be much of it, and what there is is unlikely to be of high quality.

Is there a particular reason you're determined to buy Coffee from Zimbabwe?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They also sell Kopi Luwak and shit like Blue Mountain which sets alarm bells ringing


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree Jeebsy! We will see .....


----------



## ironic (Jun 26, 2016)

This is an old thread,

Any one know about sourcing Zimbabwean green beans? More nostalgia for me than anything


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

ironic said:


> Any one know about sourcing Zimbabwean green beans? More nostalgia for me than anything


Richard at Coffee Compass has (or had) some. I only received some last week but haven't roasted them yet.

I have a source near Mutare who is a roaster. - all his beans are Arabica grown in the Eastern Highlands. I'm organising getting some of his roasted beans but haven't spoken to him about greens.

I'll be getting my next lot of roasted beans in August but via a circuitous route involving combi busses and then hand carried from Harare..

Contact me privately if you want more details!

David


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes a week ago, was a long time ago. I do remember back though that far, and despite this thread being old, I think coffee-direct still might exist ... And be selling green Zimbabwe ... It's old, but try the link in the original post and follow the below instructions

Some of our customers choose to roast their own beans at home. If you'd like to order un-roasted green origin beans, simply place your order as normal selecting 'Beans' as your grind, and send a quick email to [email protected] stating that you'd prefer un-roasted, and we'll supply as such. Please note that we can only supply our Origin Coffees as raw green beans.


----------

